# Aqualight Single Strip Lights Freshwater 48"



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I can't tell by picture in Dr. Foster's website. But is this 1 or 2 compact bulbs? Also is this high or medium lights. I will also have 30 more watts over it. So I would have a total of 160w over it. Also will I need a c02 system with this much lights? If so I need something cheap but works good. Also any good experiences with this product or bad? If bad any good ones that cost under $130 48" and at least 100w?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

It has 2 compact fluorescent bulbs.....they are each 65w.

It would be medium light....and if you didn't have alot of plants (especially fast growers), you could have algae issues without co2. Just pack on the plants and it will work.

I have the light over my 55g planted now (just 130w) and so far so good on algae control.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ya I decided to restart my tank. So right now all my fish are at my friends house. But I decided to upgrade lights. What do you mean by this "Just pack on the plants and it will work." Do you mean stick as many as I can and no algae will come cause this I will have nutrients problems wouldn't I? I plan on getting an c0s system next check hopefully.


----------

